# Rescue and Smart Assistant (LMSA)(Motorola/Lenovo Only)



## sd_shadow (Jul 25, 2019)

*Rescue and Smart Assistant*
LMSA: Lenovo's Motorola Smart Assistant (PC)
For Lenovo and Motorola Devices Only​
Rescue and Smart Assistant (LMSA) is an official tool installs on PC. Can help to manage smart device (include all Lenovo android phone, MOTO phone, Lenovo tablet ) data, flash smart device software, and more Lenovo support functions.​​Note: Most Devices Released in 2014 and Newer should be compatible. - 28 July 2021​
*Quick Links*​
Download LMSA


Using the Rescue Option  -Updated 19 July 2021


Find downloaded firmware Post #5
Skip data wipe Post #6


Where is the Update option?  -Updated 1 Aug 2021


Troubleshooting-Post #13
Unable to match the appropriate firmware. Some key information cannot be read from device



Problem: Moto Phone will not update, even though you know that an update is available.​Solution: Use the Update or Rescue option​​Problem: Device will not boot, or you lust want to reflash the firmware​Solution: use the Rescue Option​
If you have a Verizon Branded Device You may need to use​Verizon's Motorola Update/Repair Assistant​​also see Guide: Flashing Motorola Firmware​


Moto's description of options.
​
Device Management: connect device via USB cable or Wi-Fi, and then manage Pictures, Videos,
Music, Contacts, SMS, Files Management, Back/Restore;
Flash: upgrade device system software to the newest release, and even can rescue device from software caused un-operational status;

How to use Lenovo Moto Smart Assistant

https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/HT102605


Download/Install Smart Assistant on PC  and User Guide (Win 10/7)

https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds101291



Spoiler: skip device check, just click download










Mirrors
Smart Assistant: https://mega.nz/#!OX4ARIQB!JT9leqmUkKjArVbQ9wC3GtbqtlPrg3tV33BC_SZXRgE
User Guide: https://mega.nz/#!qC4yUAYT!m7pasC7DDfGJ6vzscHeQ4oiE7v0ZUAOwsHDndwJPlIQ




*Smart Assistant  App*
The Smart Assistant App should install automatically after you enable
USB debugging in developer options
It may take a minute
If not install the app from mirror below.


Optional (Needed for manage Pictures, Videos, Music, Contacts, SMS, Files Management)

Download/Install Smart Assistant (Moto Device)
Mirror
1.4.1.0272    -  https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/lenov...le-assistant-1-4-1-0272-android-apk-download/
2.1.31: https://mega.nz/#!WH5whIpa!SVoGdKt0kw_FppSkPEVC066zaFpTaUYAiVWT7Na-HyQ



The PC program is not very fast,​Be patient.​
*Using Flash Rescue Option*

Skipping Data wipe using Flashing/Rescue


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 25, 2019)

Supported devices that can be updated.
Most Devices 2014 and later should be compatible.

Devices listed in LMSA's Rescue options
In the order as listed. - 16 April 2020





Droid Maxx - XT1080 
Droid Maxx 2 / Moto X Play (LRA) - XT1564/XT1565
Droid Turbo - XT1250/XT1254
Droid Turbo 2 - XT1585
Moto C - XT1750/XT1754/XT1755/XT1756/XT1757/XT1758
Moto C Plus - XT1721/XT1723/XT1725/XT1726
Moto E2 - XT1526/XT1527/XT1528
Moto E4 - XT1760/XT1761/XT1762/XT1763/XT1764/XT1769/XT1765/XT1766/XT1767/XT1768/XT1765PP
Moto E4 Plus - XT1771/XT1772/XT1770/XT1773/XT1775/XT1774/Xt1776
Moto E5 -  XT1944-1/XT1944-2/XT1944-3/XT1944-4/XT1944-5/XT1944-6/XT1944-DL
Moto E6 - XT2005-PP/XT2005-1/XT2005-5/XT2005-3/XT2005-4/XT2005-DL
Moto E5 Go - XT1921-8
Moto E5 Play - XT1921-18/XT1921-1/XT1921-2/XT1921-3/XT1921-5/XT1921-6/XT1921-7/XT1921-15/XT1921-16/XT1921-/XT1920-19
Moto E5 Plus - XT1924-1/XT1924-2/XT1924-3/XT1924-4/XT1924-5/XT1924-6/XT1924-7/XT1924-8/XT1924-9
Moto E3 - XT1700
Moto E3 Power - XT1706
Moto E6 Plus - XT2025-1
Moto E6 S Plus - XT2025
Moto G3 - XT1548/XT1540/XT1543/XT1544/XT1541/XT1542/XT1550
Moto G4 - XT1621/XT1622/XT1624/XT1625/XT1626
Moto G4 Play - XT1600/ XT1601/XT1603/XT1604/XT1607/XT1609
Moto G5 S - XT1790/XT1791/
Moto G6
Moto G7
Moto G6 Play
Moto G7 Play
Moto G4 Plus
Moto G5 S Plus
Moto G6 Plus
Moto G7 Plus
Moto G8 Plus
Moto G7 Power
Moto G Turbo 
Moto G5
Moto G5 Plus
Moto M
Moto X2
Moto X4
Moto X Play
Moto X Pure
Moto X Style
Moto Z
Moto Z2
Moro Z3
Moto Z Droid
Moto Z Force Droid
Moto Z Play
Moto Z2 Play
Moto Z3 Play
Moto Z Play Droid
Moto Z4 - XT1980-4/XT1980-3
Motorola One - XT1941-1/XT1941-2/XT1941-3/XT1941-4/XT1941-5
Motorola One Action - XT2013-1/XT2013-2/XT2013-4
Motorola One Macro - XT2016-1
Motorola One Power - XT1942-2
Motorola One Vision - XT1970-3/XT1970-2/XT1970-5/XT-1970-1
Motorola One Zoom - XT2010-1
Motorola Razr - XT2000-1/XT2000-2
Revvlry+ - XT1965




Tested by me or reported by others





Moto Z2 Force  - dynamiclynk 
 Moto Z3 Play - Davinte 
Moto Z2 Force  -  209pcs- westec2
Moto G7 Power - nucher





Some related threads
https://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g7/how-to/how-to-fix-g7-xt1962-1-stuck-bootloader-t3917792.


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 25, 2019)

Supported devices that can be Flashed/ rescued
Tested by me or reported by others
If your device is not listed, it may still work.

Moto G Plus (5th Gen S)  alexmaisa
Moto G5 Plus - lm_1970
Moto G5 -  Akipe
Moto E 2015 Surnia/Otus -  MotoJunkie01
Moto G 2015 Osprey/Merlin    -  MotoJunkie01
Moto G5S Plus - alexmaisa 
Moto G6/ali/XT1925-12
Moto X4/payton/XT1900-1
Moto G7 Power/ocean/XT1955-5
Moto X2/ victara_verizon / XT1096

Pretty much any device made after 2015 should be compatible. -28 July 2021


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 25, 2019)

Unsupported Devices

Older devices
XT1060 Moto X 1st Gen  -  Rescue is Unsupported.
XT1768  Moto E4   Software Channel: USC   -  Rescue is Unsupported.
Moto Z XT1650   -  Milad._.R
Moto G8 Play now supported -20 Sept 20


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 25, 2019)

Look for downloaded Firmware in something like

```
C:\ProgramData\LMSA\Download\RomFiles
```

You may need to uncheck
	
	



```
Hide protected operating system files
```
in View/Options/Change Folder and Search options/View


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 8, 2019)

*Skip Data Wipe*

There is a way to flash firmware without losing data
Open LMSA select Flashing/rescue
boot the device to Fastboot mode
Connect the device to PC
Let LMSA download the Firmware
Once the firmware is downloaded, don't continue with flashing.
Open C:\ProgramData\LMSA\Download\RomFiles
Select the firmware for the device you want to flash
Open the flashfile.xml with a text editor like notepad++ (https://notepad-plus-plus.org/) 
Delete this line

```
<step operation="erase" partition="userdata"/>
```
save the changes
Continue the flashing with LMSA

Note: This is not guaranteed to work 
Thanks to nicolap8
How to: flash stock without losing data (without reformatting) by nicolap8


----------



## D412 (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Never bothered to download this because I didn't know it had so many features like clipboard transfer, only heard of it's "Rescue" option before. With Smart Assistant 4.4.0.12 my  stock rooted Moto G6 (-6 version) the flash option says "Coming soon"  with a small "Go Rescue" option in the bottom. It could be my computer or the root though, because I plugged in my Moto g 2015 Osprey with Ressurection Remix Pie and it says "Coming soon" for it too, though I'm not sure if that's the ROM's /root fault.  I know the flash wouldn't work with root/ but thought it would at least show the option in the windows app for the stock g6. 

 I was looking for an alternative to RSDLite to re-flash my g6's current firmware since some have reported it fixing the widespread lag, guess manual is my only option.

Edit: It appears the Play Store link in the OP isn't the right app, I used the ADB method to install but just figured I would mention it.


----------



## aurelya.hyjal (Nov 24, 2019)

Worked on my Moto Z4 xt1980-3, but was wonky at times--had to run it several times (would sometimes hang around 47%, other times said device not supported, though I had just downloaded the ROM of the supported device) but it's come through both times so far!  -A


----------



## sd_shadow (Feb 29, 2020)

Options have changed again.
Updated Instructions Here  -  20 July 2021


Using Rescue option to Download Firmware

Open Rescue and Smart Assistant


Spoiler: Select Rescue









Sign in



Spoiler: Select Rescue Now











Spoiler: Power Off Phone and Boot into Fastboot Mode










Compare target version with the current version, also verify that ro.carrier, and model name, and other info is correct.
If it looks good
Click the Download button.
To find downloaded firmware see post #5



Spoiler: You should see a screen like this.


----------



## Betbruder (Mar 5, 2020)

is it possible to use the zip file from https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmware/moto/lake/official/ with LMSA-Tool?
If yes how? Just unzip into the folder? Many thanks in advance.
device G7 Plus RETEU3, still on August Patch (although December available), it won't update to newer patch or update to Android 10


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 5, 2020)

Betbruder said:


> is it possible to use the zip file from https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmware/moto/lake/official/ with LMSA-Tool?
> If yes how? Just unzip into the folder? Many thanks in advance.
> device G7 Plus RETEU3, still on August Patch (although December available), it won't update to newer patch or update to Android 10

Click to collapse



I haven't tried but this guy did it
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=81922755&postcount=147

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Moco786 (Mar 9, 2020)

*Tell me*

Can any body tell me from lmsa is it possible z3 security patches install to z2 force ? Manually


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 9, 2020)

*Troubleshooting*

If you see this


> Unable to match the appropriate firmware. Some key information cannot be read from device

Click to collapse



Your device is unsupported, missing a Baseband, or mismatched firmware.

If the device is missing the Baseband or it doesn't match the software channel
LMSA will not be able to flash the firmware.

See these alternative options.








						[Guide] Using Fastboot.exe with Motorola devices
					

Guide: Using Fastboot.exe with Motorola Devices   If your device has its own section please post in that section. You can ping me with @sd_shadow   MediaTek or Qualcomm Chip?  Do I have a MediaTek Device? see post #26 Info: If you have a MediaTek...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Moco786 (Mar 9, 2020)

*Tell me*



sd_shadow said:


> No that isn't compatible.
> 
> Sent from my ali using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Tell me one thing,
Why incompatible?
Whether same specs ?
 Actually when i boot my device into fastboot there is baseband number is not found ? What is that ?


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 10, 2020)

Moco786 said:


> Tell me one thing,
> Why incompatible?
> Whether same specs ?
> Actually when i boot my device into fastboot there is baseband number is not found ? What is that ?

Click to collapse



The security updates can't be simply separated from the update.

The specs are very similar but there are differences 
Mainly the screen
https://www.phonemore.com/compare/p...b-vs-motorola-moto-z2-force-xt1789-01/8729308 

Sounds like you flashed the wrong firmware.


Sent from my ali using XDA Labs


----------



## Moco786 (Mar 10, 2020)

So there is any chance of complete stable rom of pie ?





sd_shadow said:


> The security updates can't be simply separated from the update.
> 
> The specs are very similar but there are differences
> Mainly the screen
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## skywalker-live (Mar 18, 2020)

Does the upgrade flash delete data like it claims it does? Z2Force, and Z4


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 18, 2020)

skywalker-live said:


> Does the upgrade flash delete data like it claims it does? Z2Force, and Z4

Click to collapse



There is a warning to backup data, but 
I have uipdated a Moto G6/ali/XT1925-12 , Moto X4/payton/XT1900-1, and Moto G7 Power/ocean/XT1955-5
Without data wipe.
I do recommend using the LMSA backup option, just to be safe.


----------



## aureliolk (Mar 27, 2020)

*Moto g8 play bricked ( XT 2015 -2 )*

Funciona com moto g8 play (Xt 2015 2)?


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 27, 2020)

aureliolk said:


> Funciona com moto g8 play (Xt 2015 2)?

Click to collapse



See my reply here.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82114979&postcount=4 

Sent from my ali using XDA Labs


----------



## nima-md (Apr 15, 2020)

I can't turn on my phone when it's connected to pc. and can't go to recovery
Just stays on for like 3-4 minutes when it's on bootloader. Is it enough? 
If yes how? Cause I've downloaded the LMSA and my phone connected on fastboot but LMSA won't recognize my phone
My phone is moto z force droid xt1650-02


----------



## sd_shadow (Apr 15, 2020)

nima-md said:


> I can't turn on my phone when it's connected to pc. and can't go to recovery
> Just stays on for like 3-4 minutes when it's on bootloader. Is it enough?
> If yes how? Cause I've downloaded the LMSA and my phone connected on fastboot but LMSA won't recognize my phone
> My phone is moto z force droid xt1650-02

Click to collapse



You selected flash rescue on LMSA?

Sent from my perry_f using XDA Labs


----------



## nima-md (Apr 15, 2020)

sd_shadow said:


> You selected flash rescue on LMSA?
> 
> Sent from my perry_f using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes I did...


----------



## nima-md (Apr 18, 2020)

sd_shadow said:


> You selected flash rescue on LMSA?
> 
> Sent from my perry_f using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



LMSA was downloading so slow 
so I downloaded the file manually but now idk how can I use it


----------



## sd_shadow (Apr 18, 2020)

nima-md said:


> LMSA was downloading so slow
> so I downloaded the file manually but now idk how can I use it

Click to collapse



You need to place the firmware in the LMSA's download folder

Sent from my ali using XDA Labs


----------



## sd_shadow (Apr 18, 2020)

```
C:\ProgramData\LMSA\Download\RomFiles
```

Sent from my ali using XDA Labs


----------



## nima-md (Apr 18, 2020)

sd_shadow said:


> You need to place the firmware in the LMSA's download folder
> 
> Sent from my ali using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Detected rom files successfully 
But now it says failed to flash

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




sd_shadow said:


> ```
> C:\ProgramData\LMSA\Download\RomFiles
> ```
> 
> Sent from my ali using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



So I finally flashed my phone using LMSA but the problem still remains...
Not charging and there's no service 
I can turn on my phone when it's connected to wall charger
Maybe it's a hardware issue


----------



## sd_shadow (Apr 19, 2020)

nima-md said:


> Detected rom files successfully
> But now it says failed to flash
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe
run

```
fastboot getvar all
```

Please post it here after you remove the IMEI line
See if you don't know fastboot commands
Motorola Flashing Guide
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/guide-flashing-motorola-firmware-t4042039

Sent from my ali using XDA Labs


----------



## nima-md (Apr 19, 2020)

sd_shadow said:


> Maybe
> run
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



```
(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: moto-msm8996-92.03
(bootloader) product: griffin
(bootloader) board: griffin
(bootloader) secure: yes
(bootloader) hwrev: P3B
(bootloader) radio: 1
(bootloader) storage-type: ufs
(bootloader) ufs: 32GB SAMSUNG KLUBG4G1CE-B0B1 FV=0800
(bootloader) ram: 4GB SAMSUNG LP4 DIE=8Gb M5=01 M6=05 M7=00 M8=08
(bootloader) cpu: MSM8996
(bootloader) serialno: ZY223T4QX9
(bootloader) cid: 0x0002
(bootloader) channelid: 0x00
(bootloader) uid: 8EBCEC8D00000000000000000000
(bootloader) securestate: oem_locked
(bootloader) iswarrantyvoid: no
(bootloader) max-download-size: 536870912
(bootloader) reason: Volume down key pressed
(bootloader) imei: ***************
(bootloader) meid:
(bootloader) date: 01-09-2017
(bootloader) sku: XT1650-02
(bootloader) battid:
(bootloader) iccid: 89148000003153514174
(bootloader) cust_md5:
(bootloader) max-sparse-size: 268435456
(bootloader) current-time: "Thu Jan  1  0: 0:25 UTC 1970"
(bootloader) ro.build.fingerprint[0]: motorola/griffin_verizon/griffin:8
(bootloader) ro.build.fingerprint[1]: .0.0/OCL27.76-69-6-3/5:user/releas
(bootloader) ro.build.fingerprint[2]: e-keys
(bootloader) poweroffalarm: 0
(bootloader) ro.build.version.full[0]: Blur_Version.27.241.5.griffin_ver
(bootloader) ro.build.version.full[1]: izon.verizon.en.US
(bootloader) ro.build.version.qcom: LA.UM.6.6.r1-04400-89xx.0
(bootloader) version-baseband: M8996_1239.53.01.126.29.01R GVS
(bootloader) kernel.version[0]: Linux version 3.18.71-perf-g7f9c96b (hud
(bootloader) kernel.version[1]: [email protected]) (gcc version 4.9.x 2015
(bootloader) kernel.version[2]: 0123 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT
(bootloader) kernel.version[3]:  Tue Sep 25 04:38:43 CDT 2018
(bootloader) xbl.git: git=MBM-NG-V92.03-0-gcdce58f
(bootloader) rpm.git: git=MBM-NG-V92.03-0-g722a114
(bootloader) tz.git: git=fae78d8-dirty
(bootloader) hyp.git: git=fae78d8-dirty
(bootloader) devcfg.git: git=fae78d8-dirty
(bootloader) keymaster.git: git=fae78d8-dirty
(bootloader) cmnlib.git: git=fae78d8-dirty
(bootloader) cmnlib64.git: git=fae78d8-dirty
(bootloader) prov.git: git=fae78d8-dirty
(bootloader) pmic.git: git=MBM-NG-V92.03-0-gcdce58f
(bootloader) aboot.git: git=MBM-NG-V92.03-0-gfb81184
(bootloader) qe: qe 0/0
(bootloader) frp-state: no protection (0)
(bootloader) ro.carrier: vzw
all: listed above
finished. total time: 0.160s
```


----------



## GCalzo (May 19, 2020)

I have found LMSA only today and I would like to add a note for current v5.0.0.25

I was looking for the official rom (I'm planning, _someday_, to unlock it) for my Moto G5 Plus but *wasn't able* to get it from the *Rescue *mode...

Actually the PDF manual (for v5) _doesn't look very close_ to current build v5.0.0.25; so I gave a look at the logs and I have understood that LMSA was *expecting the phone to be in fastboot* mode!!!
So I have done:

closed LMSA
rebooted the phone in fastboot mode
started LMSA
entered Rescue page
that's it! Info collected automatically and my firmware was ready to download!

BTW: when the phone is in fastboot mode then the Rescue help page on PDF manual _looks _correct! :good:


----------



## Zaxx32 (Jun 22, 2020)

Gah...input my G7 serial and got 'device not supported'...

Browsed around for 'river' and 'retin'...no love. Did grab the Win7 64bit tool though....


----------



## sd_shadow (Jun 23, 2020)

Zaxx32 said:


> Gah...input my G7 serial and got 'device not supported'...
> 
> Browsed around for 'river' and 'retin'...no love. Did grab the Win7 64bit tool though....

Click to collapse



I've never entered a serial, use the model number, although LMSA will auto detect if device is in fastboot mode.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Demirulez (Jul 2, 2020)

Have successfully rescued a Motorola One XT1941-4 from a soft brick (after an automatic system update, phone won't boot anymore) using LMSA tool, I was lucky 'cause everything went fine, phone was recognized immediatly in fastboot mode and flashed latest rom while manteining user data (many thanks for the very useful tip listed in first page!).


----------



## hackmythinq (Jul 7, 2020)

On my Moto G4 Plus it keeps cycling between

"Installing MA App"
"Connect via USB"
"Checking MA App version"

and makes zero progress. Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## nightstah (Jul 8, 2020)

I clicked thanks indeed to the original poster.  I came across a Tracfone variant that would only work by restarting the bootloader.  Another user when I googled pointed to this thread.  It did indeed solve the network issue I was experiencing --- many thanks!


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 9, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> On my Moto G4 Plus it keeps cycling between
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you trying to do with LMSA?

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hackmythinq (Jul 11, 2020)

sd_shadow said:


> What are you trying to do with LMSA?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pin reset to bypass screen lock. I believe you had suggested it to me in a post I'd made.


----------



## 7407010700 (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a MOTO E5 Plus XT1924-8. When I try to rescue, it finds my device, loads the app on the phone and runs it and brings up the proper phone on the rescue page. Then it goes to waiting for firmware for awhile then says "Failed to match the connected device. Reconnect device, then try again.

My issue is lost IMEI


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 5, 2020)

7407010700 said:


> I have a MOTO E5 Plus XT1924-8. When I try to rescue, it finds my device, loads the app on the phone and runs it and brings up the proper phone on the rescue page. Then it goes to waiting for firmware for awhile then says "Failed to match the connected device. Reconnect device, then try again.
> 
> My issue is lost IMEI

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't know that there's a workaround for this issue.
Try fastboot or RSD Lite

Sent from my ali using XDA Labs


----------



## Matiasfh01 (Sep 20, 2020)

sd_shadow said:


> Unsupported Devices
> 
> Older devices
> XT1060 Moto X 1st Gen  -  Rescue is Unsupported.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, the moto g8 play still unsupported? or it will be forever?


----------



## sd_shadow (Sep 21, 2020)

Matiasfh01 said:


> Hello, the moto g8 play still unsupported? or it will be forever?

Click to collapse




Sent from my ocean using XDA Labs


----------



## Matiasfh01 (Sep 21, 2020)

sd_shadow said:


> Sent from my ocean using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



"Unable to match the appropiate firmware.
Some key information cannot e read from the device"
 i got that error trying to rescue a go play xt2015-2


----------



## sd_shadow (Sep 21, 2020)

Matiasfh01 said:


> "Unable to match the appropiate firmware.
> Some key information cannot e read from the device"
> i got that error trying to rescue a go play xt2015-2

Click to collapse



You will have to flash firmware manually
With fastboot or maybe use RSD lite
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/guide-flashing-motorola-firmware-t4042039

Sent from my payton_sprout using XDA Labs


----------



## Matiasfh01 (Sep 22, 2020)

sd_shadow said:


> You will have to flash firmware manually
> With fastboot or maybe use RSD lite
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/guide-flashing-motorola-firmware-t4042039
> 
> Sent from my payton_sprout using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



ahh sad, when i flash by fastoboot it get stuck on no bootable A/B slot


----------



## sd_shadow (Sep 22, 2020)

Matiasfh01 said:


> ahh sad, when i flash by fastoboot it get stuck on no bootable A/B slot

Click to collapse



Likely only option is to use a blankflash.
Boot to Twrp and use twrp to reboot to edl mode 
Then run blankflash.bat
You might find a blankflash at 
https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmware/moto/ 

There's some info about blankflash in
Moto Drivers, Firmware, RSD Lite, and other Unbricking Tools 

Sent from my ocean using XDA Labs


----------



## papperlapapp (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi there,
my Moto G7 plus gave me headaches with LOS 17.1, i just flash the stock ROM using LMSA.
I wait now for a while, but the folder C:\ProgramData\LMSA\Download ist empty !? There is nothing in that download folder... should I interrupt and start new with recover process?


----------



## papperlapapp (Dec 18, 2020)

Maybe you have a hint for me.

I have LineageOS installed on a Moto G7 Plus and want to go back to stock ROM.

LMSA does not detect my device, I get errors like "unable to match appropriate firmware" "some key information cannot be read from the device".

Thus, I´m stuck at LMSA.
Is there any way to make LMSA flash my device?


----------



## Kispredator (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi, my problem is not too simple.
My son phone Moto G5S XT1794, is in bootloop becose memory is full. I not want to flash or wipe to factory reset becose i want to rescue some data, pictures, notice from school. I try to rescue with  LMSA but the program says:
_Unable_ to _match_ the _appropriate firmware_. _Some key information cannot_ be _read_ from the _device_ 
exist some posiibilities for recover my data?
i tryed th wipe only cache partition, but the have the same result, bootloop.
Probably, the USB debuggint not was activated....
thanks for every ideea


----------



## Kispredator (Dec 31, 2020)

i instal the LMSA after the phone is dead, and not recognize this neither in fastboot, neither in recovery mode...


----------



## tyarcher79 (Jan 1, 2021)

papperlapapp said:


> Maybe you have a hint for me.
> 
> I have LineageOS installed on a Moto G7 Plus and want to go back to stock ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@papperlapapp (great name by the way! ;-) )

Why do you try to revert? I am having issues with a sort of a bootloop on mine, which I described here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-official-10-lineageos-17-1-official.4162173/post-84199183

It's not by any chance that you have the same issue?


----------



## Kispredator (Jan 2, 2021)

i opened flashfile.bat and found this:
echo off 
fastboot getvar max-sparse-size 
fastboot oem fb_mode_set 
fastboot flash partition gpt.bin 
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader.img 
fastboot flash modem NON-HLOS.bin 
fastboot flash fsg fsg.mbn 
fastboot flash dsp adspso.bin 
fastboot flash logo logo.bin 
fastboot flash boot boot.img 
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.0 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.1 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.2 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.3 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.4 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.5 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.6 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.7 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.8 
fastboot flash system system.img_sparsechunk.9 
fastboot flash oem oem.img 
fastboot erase modemst1 
fastboot erase modemst2 
fastboot erase cache 
*fastboot erase userdata *
fastboot erase DDR 
fastboot flash fsg fsg.mbn 
fastboot oem fb_mode_clear 
echo ------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
echo please scroll up and check your flash for any errors 
echo ------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
pause 
fastboot reboot 
exit 

what would happen if I deleted the next line from the .bat file above?
*fastboot erase userdata *


----------



## sd_shadow (Jan 2, 2021)

Kispredator said:


> i opened flashfile.bat and found this:
> echo off
> fastboot getvar max-sparse-size
> fastboot oem fb_mode_set
> ...

Click to collapse



If you remove 

```
fastboot erase userdata
```
User data would not be erased.
Userdata is any data added since it was first turned on, or last factory reset.


----------



## Aleha10 (Feb 20, 2021)

@sd_shadow 


Hy, I have a
Motorola Moto Z2 Force XT1789-4 64G T-MOBILE.
After having installed
lineage-16.0-20191217-recovery-nash.img
the phone was stuck in a boot loop and I accidentally relocked the boot loader.
Is there a rescue procedure?
Txs


----------



## sd_shadow (Feb 20, 2021)

Aleha10 said:


> Hy, I have a
> Motorola Moto Z2 Force XT1789-4 64G T-MOBILE.
> After having installed
> lineage-16.0-20191217-recovery-nash.img
> ...

Click to collapse



What does getvar all say?

```
fastboot getvar all
```


----------



## Aleha10 (Feb 20, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> What does getvar all say?
> 
> ```
> fastboot getvar all
> ```

Click to collapse



no response via adb/fastboot


----------



## sd_shadow (Feb 20, 2021)

Aleha10 said:


> no response via adb/fastboot

Click to collapse



What does bootloader screen say


----------



## Aleha10 (Feb 21, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> What does bootloader screen say

Click to collapse


----------



## Aleha10 (Feb 21, 2021)

fastboot getvar all


(bootloader) kernel: uefi


(bootloader) version-bootloader: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-1f35305-181128


(bootloader) product: nash


(bootloader) board: nash


(bootloader) secure: yes


(bootloader) hwrev: PVT


(bootloader) radio: NA_UMTS


(bootloader) storage-type: UFS


(bootloader) emmc: N/A


(bootloader) ufs: 64GB SAMSUNG KLUCG4J1ED-B0C1 FV=0200


(bootloader) ram: 4GB SAMSUNG LP4x DIE=16Gb M5=01 M6=06 M7=10 M8=12


(bootloader) cpu: MSM8998 2.1 (0)


(bootloader) serialno: ZY224CQN8T


(bootloader) cid: 0x0015


(bootloader) channelid: 0x85


(bootloader) uid: 01167AC1


(bootloader) securestate: flashing_locked


(bootloader) verity-state: logging (0)


(bootloader) iswarrantyvoid: yes


(bootloader) max-download-size: 536870912


(bootloader) reason: Reboot mode set to fastboot


(bootloader) imei: 356503080915591


(bootloader) meid: 


(bootloader) date: 08-19-2017


(bootloader) sku: XT1789-04


(bootloader) carrier_sku: 


(bootloader) battid: SNN5987A


(bootloader) battery-voltage: 3719


(bootloader) iccid: 


(bootloader) cust_md5: 


(bootloader) max-sparse-size: 268435456


(bootloader) ro.build.fingerprint[0]: motorola/nash_tmo_c/nash:8.0.0/OCX


(bootloader) ro.build.fingerprint[1]: 27.109-51-14/7:user/release-keys


(bootloader) poweroffalarm: 0


(bootloader) ro.build.version.full[0]: Blur_Version.27.321.7.nash_tmo_c.


(bootloader) ro.build.version.full[1]: tmo.en.US


(bootloader) ro.build.version.qcom: LA.UM.6.4.r1-04300-8x98.0


(bootloader) version-baseband: M8998TMO_20207.117.02.41.05R NUS


(bootloader) kernel.version[0]: Linux version 4.4.78-perf-g1467200 (huds


(bootloader) kernel.version[1]: [email protected]) (gcc version 4.9.x 20150


(bootloader) kernel.version[2]: 123 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT 


(bootloader) kernel.version[3]: Wed Nov 28 10:56:26 CST 2018


(bootloader) git:abl: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-1f35305-181128


(bootloader) git:xbl: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-9869834-181128


(bootloader) gitmic: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-9869834-181128


(bootloader) git:rpm: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-b13e14f-181128


(bootloader) git:tz: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-a77fab7-181128


(bootloader) git:hyp: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-a77fab7-181128


(bootloader) git:devcfg: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-a77fab7-181128


(bootloader) git:cmnlib: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-a77fab7-181128


(bootloader) git:cmnlib64: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-a77fab7-181128


(bootloader) git:keymaster: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-a77fab7-181128


(bootloader) git:storsec: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-a77fab7-181128


(bootloader) gitrov: MBM-3.0-nash_tmo-a77fab7-181128


(bootloader) qe: "qe 0/0"


(bootloader) frp-state: no protection (0)


(bootloader) ro.carrier: tmo


(bootloader) current-slot: _a


(bootloader) running-bl-slot: _a/_a


(bootloader) running-boot-lun: 2


(bootloader) slot-suffixes: _a,_b


(bootloader) slot-count: 2


(bootloader) slot-successful:_a: yes


(bootloader) slot-successful:_b: yes


(bootloader) slot-unbootable:_a: no


(bootloader) slot-unbootable:_b: no


(bootloader) slot-retry-count:_a: 6


(bootloader) slot-retry-count:_b: 6


all: listed above


----------



## sd_shadow (Feb 21, 2021)

Aleha10 said:


> fastboot getvar all
> 
> 
> (bootloader) kernel: uefi
> ...

Click to collapse



Try 

```
fastboot oem fb_mode_clear
fastboot reboot
```


----------



## Aleha10 (Feb 21, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Try
> 
> ```
> fastboot oem fb_mode_clear
> ...

Click to collapse






fastboot oem fb_mode_clear

                                                   OKAY [  0.010s]

Finished. Total time: 0.011s


fastboot reboot


Rebooting                                          OKAY [  0.012s]


Finished. Total time: 0.013s


still stuck

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I can boot into recovery with nash-recovery-eng.img, but no update via Sideload or sd possible...


----------



## sd_shadow (Feb 22, 2021)

Aleha10 said:


> fastboot oem fb_mode_clear
> 
> OKAY [  0.010s]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried the unlock code?


----------



## Aleha10 (Feb 22, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Have you tried the unlock code?

Click to collapse


*fastboot oem unlock xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*
(bootloader) Check 'OEM unlocking' in Android Settings > Developer 
(bootloader) Options
OKAY [  0.001s]
Finished. Total time: 0.002s


----------



## Aleha10 (Feb 22, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Have you tried the unlock code?

Click to collapse



The flash is locked, snifff...


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 4, 2021)

LMSA software updater (not device Update)


----------



## sd_shadow (Apr 4, 2021)

Troubleshooting



			
				HopelesRomantc91 said:
			
		

> OK I GOT IT!!!  So I had to:
> 
> 1. Find firmware from RSA
> 2. fastboot flash partition gpt.bin
> ...

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/change-active-slot-not-working-in-fastboot.4256539/post-84772865


----------



## HopelesRomantc91 (Apr 4, 2021)

Maybe this isn't the right place, but is there a way to trick RSA to thinking I have the G100 so I can download the global ROM instead of the Edge S/Chinese ROM that I actually DO have?


----------



## sd_shadow (Apr 4, 2021)

HopelesRomantc91 said:


> Maybe this isn't the right place, but is there a way to trick RSA to thinking I have the G100 so I can download the global ROM instead of the Edge S/Chinese ROM that I actually DO have?

Click to collapse



Not that I know of.


----------



## DEJAVU54 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello, I'm trying the LMSA tool but I have a doubt.

The current version is OPSS8.85-13-5 but the target version is OPSS8.85-17-6-2

Will this cause a problem?


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 20, 2021)

How to get to the Rescue option.
The options have changed again

Boot device in to fastboot mode
Do not connect to PC till Fastboot Mode step



Spoiler: Select Rescue











Spoiler: Sign in











Spoiler: Select Fastboot Mode











Spoiler: Do not use the search for your device, just connect the phone in Fastboot mode.












Spoiler: Make sure the target firmware matches model, current version, and carrier









The option will say Download the first time, and rescue will be greyed.
Click on Download to download the target firmware.





If the firmware has already been downloaded, Rescue Now will be orange.
Click Rescue Now to install the target firmware.


----------



## kelue (Jul 28, 2021)

Does anyone know if placing firmware in the folder to trick LMSA into installing it still works?

I've got a new Moto G Power 2020, I don't want to unlock the bootloader just yet because I might still return it. I want to upgrade to the latest Android 10 verison but I DO NOT want to upgrade to Android 11, and I'm worried letting OEM or LSMA update will move me up to 11.


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 28, 2021)

kelue said:


> Does anyone know if placing firmware in the folder to trick LMSA into installing it still works?
> 
> I've got a new Moto G Power 2020, I don't want to unlock the bootloader just yet because I might still return it. I want to upgrade to the latest Android 10 verison but I DO NOT want to upgrade to Android 11, and I'm worried letting OEM or LSMA update will move me up to 11.

Click to collapse



Yes it works, but if bootloader is locked, do not downgrade or install a different channel.
So be sure you verify those.


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 1, 2021)

New update 5.7.0.16

If using the Rescue option, just skip the Imei box and connect the device in fastboot mode.


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 1, 2021)

Firmware update option

I don't have a Moto device with an update available to test.
Looks Like a Firmware update is no longer an option.
Rescue is the only way to flash the current firmware version.


----------



## JackDHopper (Aug 1, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Yes it works, but if bootloader is locked, do not downgrade or install a different channel.
> So be sure you verify those.

Click to collapse



(also using Moto G Power 2020)
Small correction: if the bootloader is locked, you *cannot* downgrade at all. Just tried and it failed, I had to use the original rom the thing downloaded.

What should I do now? I mean, I can unlock the bootloader, but I heard you can't truly re-lock it.
I play a game that has a security check, which an unlocked bootloader will surely trip. The game also runs like garbage on Android 11.

I really regret upgrading...


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 1, 2021)

JackDHopper said:


> (also using Moto G Power 2020)
> Small correction: if the bootloader is locked, you *cannot* downgrade at all.

Click to collapse



That's what I said.


> if bootloader is locked, do not downgrade

Click to collapse





JackDHopper said:


> Just tried and it failed, I had to use the original rom the thing downloaded.
> 
> What should I do now? I mean, I can unlock the bootloader, but I heard you can't truly re-lock it.
> I play a game that has a security check, which an unlocked bootloader will surely trip. The game also runs like garbage on Android 11.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no other option, Unlock the bootloader if you want to downgrade.
Moto devices may not relock, it's really a guessing game on relocking the bootloader.


----------



## smud61e (Aug 7, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> That's what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Ive come across this thread trying to find a solution to my unbootable moto G7  power running android 9.
I keep getting a nag screen to upgrade and always hit to remind later but yesterday hit to update by mistake. I immediately tried to stop it and failed so turned the phone off.
I then rebooted and the phone worked as normal.
I always turn it off at night but this morning it failed to boot with the message Cant load android system.etc
What I would be grateful to know is can I recover my data and if so how.
Ive installed   lenovo software and file but when I run recover it says it will wipe my data which I want to avoid.
Many thanks for any help and apologize if this is in the wrong place


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 8, 2021)

smud61e said:


> Hi, Ive come across this thread trying to find a solution to my unbootable moto G7  power running android 9.
> I keep getting a nag screen to upgrade and always hit to remind later but yesterday hit to update by mistake. I immediately tried to stop it and failed so turned the phone off.
> I then rebooted and the phone worked as normal.
> I always turn it off at night but this morning it failed to boot with the message Cant load android system.etc
> ...

Click to collapse



Your only option is to flash the firmware manually with fastboot.exe
Download the firmware with LMSA, do not select Rescue Now




The use Online FlashFile Converter to get the flash commands.








						[Guide] Using Fastboot.exe with Motorola devices
					

Guide: Using Fastboot.exe with Motorola Devices   If your device has its own section please post in that section. You can ping me with @sd_shadow   MediaTek or Qualcomm Chip?  Do I have a MediaTek Device? see post #26 Info: If you have a MediaTek...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 8, 2021)

Be sure to Remove the erase userdata line if you don't want to factory reset.


----------



## smud61e (Aug 8, 2021)

;


sd_shadow said:


> Be sure to Remove the erase userdata line if you don't want to factory reset.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the useful advice but I think I need more help. how do i get the xms file into the converter. Ive tried copy and paste and when i drag it across I get : This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below
Edit ok i was skipping the text editor stage,ill see how i get on now  but before i do,
As the phone has 6 months warranty, would it be covered for this sort of thing


----------



## smud61e (Aug 8, 2021)

smud61e said:


> ;
> 
> Thanks for the useful advice but I think I need more help. how do i get the xms file into the converter. Ive tried copy and paste and when i drag it across I get : This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below
> Edit ok i was skipping the text editor stage,ill see how i get on now  but before i do,
> As the phone has 6 months warranty, would it be covered for this sort of thing

Click to collapse




smud61e said:


> ;
> 
> Thanks for the useful advice but I think I need more help. how do i get the xms file into the converter. Ive tried copy and paste and when i drag it across I get : This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below
> Edit ok i was skipping the text editor stage,ill see how i get on now  but before i do,
> As the phone has 6 months warranty, would it be covered for this sort of thing

Click to collapse



I would be grateful if someone could look at the pic and tell me if i have all the required things in place if I need to go ahead with the flash or do I run the file before I copy the rom in. Does it matter what .bat file from the converter is named and would I connect the phone and click on that file to start the process ,do i need any usb drivers and if so from where. and should i also have deleted  *fastboot erase ddr as well as user data?*
Thanks again for any help


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 8, 2021)

smud61e said:


> I would be grateful if someone could look at the pic and tell me if i have all the required things in place if I need to go ahead with the flash or do I run the file before I copy the rom in. Does it matter what .bat file from the converter is named and would I connect the phone and click on that file to start the process ,do i need any usb drivers and if so from where. and should i also have deleted  *fastboot erase ddr as well as user data?*
> Thanks again for any helpView attachment 5380897

Click to collapse



All those files including the bat need to be inside the ocean folder


----------



## smud61e (Aug 8, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> All those files including the bat need to be inside the ocean folder

Click to collapse



Which is where please I havnt seen any mention of that before, also can I  run this from another drive on my laptop as i dont have enough room on C drive?


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 8, 2021)

smud61e said:


> Which is where please?

Click to collapse



Copy These Files






And paste into this folder


----------



## smud61e (Aug 8, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Copy These Files
> View attachment 5381047
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent thank you. is it ok to run it from my F: drive then? 
I havnt been able to get through to CpWarehouse  to see if its covered under warranty and  if it is would they wipe it. Im a bit nervous in running it incase I lose some very important  data from the last week which i hadnt backed up


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 8, 2021)

smud61e said:


> Excellent thank you. is it ok to run it from my F: drive then?
> I havnt been able to get through to CpWarehouse  to see if its covered under warranty and  if it is would they wipe it. Im a bit nervous in running it incase I lose some very important  data from the last week which i hadnt backed up

Click to collapse



If you send it in for warranty, it will get wiped.

Flashing the firmware is pretty safe.

Try opening command prompt 

In the firmware folder.

I just copy cmd.exe to the firmware folder.

 Then run this in the command prompt


```
fastboot devices
```

If you get the device serial number and fastboot as the result,

Then try the bat file


----------



## smud61e (Aug 9, 2021)

Ran cmd, and all  that should showed so ran the .bat file.
After completion the phone only booted as far as a message: your device failed  verification. 

I would be grateful for any further suggestions pleasee
.


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 9, 2021)

smud61e said:


> Ran cmd, and all  that should showed so ran the .bat file.
> After completion the phone only booted as far as a message: your device failed  verification.
> 
> I would be grateful for any further suggestions pleasee
> .

Click to collapse



Try running these commands

```
fastboot getvar max-sparse-size
fastboot oem fb_mode_set
fastboot reboot bootloader
```
Then try the .bat again


----------



## smud61e (Aug 9, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Try running these commands
> 
> ```
> fastboot getvar max-sparse-size
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I did that and pretty much the same result I hope these pict are readable and may give someone with your experience a clue whats going on
on the phone it says oem locked


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 9, 2021)

smud61e said:


> Thanks I did that and pretty much the same result I hope these pict are readable and may give someone with your experience a clue whats going on
> on the phone it says oem locked

Click to collapse



The OEM locked is normal.
Just means you have not unlocked the bootloader.
You cannot unlock it unless it boots normal.
I'm not sure why it's not working.
What does getvar all say?
Remove the imei line before posting.

```
fastboot getvar all
```


----------



## smud61e (Aug 9, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> The OEM locked is normal.
> Just means you have not unlocked the bootloader.
> You cannot unlock it unless it boots normal.
> I'm not sure why it's not working.
> ...

Click to collapse



iiView attachment 5381981View attachment 5381981


----------



## smud61e (Aug 9, 2021)

smud61e said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 9, 2021)

Maybe it doesn't like the update, try the same version that is on the phone.
https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmware/moto/ocean/official/RETGB/
XT1955-4_OCEAN_RETEU_9.0_PPOS29.114-134-13_cid50_subsidy-DEFAULT_regulatory-DEFAULT_CFC.xml.zip


----------



## smud61e (Aug 10, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Maybe it doesn't like the update, try the same version that is on the phone.
> https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmware/moto/ocean/official/RETGB/
> XT1955-4_OCEAN_RETEU_9.0_PPOS29.114-134-13_cid50_subsidy-DEFAULT_regulatory-DEFAULT_CFC.xml.zip

Click to collapse



Thanks ive downloaded v9 but when extracted doesnt show an ocean folder to drop the platform tools into is there another  method involved with this please?


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 10, 2021)

smud61e said:


> Thanks ive downloaded v9 but when extracted doesnt show an ocean folder to drop the platform tools into is there another  method involved with this please?

Click to collapse



The platform-tools just need to be in the same folder as the .img files (boot.img...)


----------



## smud61e (Aug 10, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> The platform-tools just need to be in the same folder as the .img files (boot.img...)

Click to collapse



Exactly the same result as before


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 10, 2021)

smud61e said:


> Exactly the same result as before

Click to collapse



How about?

```
fastboot boot boot.img
```


----------



## smud61e (Aug 10, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> How about?
> 
> ```
> fastboot boot boot.img
> ```

Click to collapse


----------



## smud61e (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 10, 2021)

smud61e said:


> View attachment 5382695

Click to collapse



Sorry I don't have any more ideas, that will save your data.


----------



## smud61e (Aug 10, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Sorry I don't have any more ideas, that will save your data.

Click to collapse



Well thank you anyway for your help and patience,  im on the climb up to 80  so getting my head around these things can be a bit of a challenge


----------



## smud61e (Aug 11, 2021)

smud61e said:


> Well thank you anyway for your help and patience,  im on the climb up to 80  so getting my head around these things can be a bit of a challenge

Click to collapse



A couple more questions if I may? what would be the outcome of editing the flash file ,then running the smart assistant recovery software if that were possible   ?
Is  there any way the  data could be extracted from the memory chip once the phones been taken apart?


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 11, 2021)

smud61e said:


> A couple more questions if I may? what would be the outcome of editing the flash file ,then running the smart assistant recovery software if that were possible   ?

Click to collapse



You can try it, you may lose data anyways.

Skipping Data wipe using Flashing/Rescue



smud61e said:


> Is  there any way the  data could be extracted from the memory chip once the phones been taken apart?

Click to collapse



No, it's encrypted.


----------



## TheLonelyByte (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi, i've managed to kill my motorola one macro while trying to get root access, when i power it on, it just says there's no valid operational system.
I did a blankflash an then tried to flash the stock rom both with adb+fasboot and with LMSA and it seems to work until it does not. The blue screen with the "M" logo appears but it also shows the message "dm-verity corruption. Your device is corrupt. It can't be trusted and may not work properly". I remember that when i was trying to root the phone i've performed the command -fastboot dm-verity disable, or something like this but at that moment the device was working fine until i realized that it can't  even get root, so i decided to ¿relock? the bootloader and now im here :/. Any advices?


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 17, 2021)

TheLonelyByte said:


> Hi, i've managed to kill my motorola one macro while trying to get root access, when i power it on, it just says there's no valid operational system.
> I did a blankflash an then tried to flash the stock rom both with adb+fasboot and with LMSA and it seems to work until it does not. The blue screen with the "M" logo appears but it also shows the message "dm-verity corruption. Your device is corrupt. It can't be trusted and may not work properly". I remember that when i was trying to root the phone i've performed the command -fastboot dm-verity disable, or something like this but at that moment the device was working fine until i realized that it can't  even get root, so i decided to ¿relock? the bootloader and now im here :/. Any advices?

Click to collapse



Do you know how to use fastboot.exe ?
What does getvar all say?
Remove the imei line before posting.

```
fastboot getvar all
```


----------



## TheLonelyByte (Aug 17, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Do you know how to use fastboot.exe ?
> What does getvar all say?
> Remove the imei line before posting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It shows:


----------



## TheLonelyByte (Aug 17, 2021)

Dude, i dont know how but i managed to boot up my phone, the system started with no problems, I just wanna know what i should do now, im afraid of letting the phone turn off and the nightmare start again. I wanna have the device as he come to the world, relock bootloader etc.


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 17, 2021)

TheLonelyByte said:


> Dude, i dont know how but i managed to boot up my phone, the system started with no problems, I just wanna know what i should do now, im afraid of letting the phone turn off and the nightmare start again. I wanna have the device as he come to the world, relock bootloader etc.

Click to collapse



The bootloader is locked.


----------



## mario0318 (Aug 24, 2021)

Question here... 

This method of reflashing the same stock rom image files by editing out the _erase userdata _command, this can be done without unlocking the bootloader is that correct? 

What would happen if I were to replace the boot.img file with the Magisk patched boot.img? Would the signatures or file size difference trip the rescue flash process?

I'm assuming this must have been attempted at some point, but I wanted to ask in case this would run the risk of bricking the device. I'm on the moto g play (2021) still on stock and with locked bootloader.


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 24, 2021)

mario0318 said:


> Question here...
> 
> This method of reflashing the same stock rom image files by editing out the _erase userdata _command, this can be done without unlocking the bootloader is that correct?

Click to collapse



In theory yes
I haven't got enough feedback on this to be sure.


mario0318 said:


> What would happen if I were to replace the boot.img file with the Magisk patched boot.img? Would the signatures or file size difference trip the rescue flash process?

Click to collapse



The signature wouldn't match


mario0318 said:


> I'm assuming this must have been attempted at some point, but I wanted to ask in case this would run the risk of bricking the device. I'm on the moto g play (2021) still on stock and with locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



I don't think it would brick the device, but the flash would fail.


----------



## mario0318 (Aug 24, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> In theory yes
> I haven't got enough feedback on this to be sure.
> 
> The signature wouldn't match
> ...

Click to collapse



shoot. I figured as much. Oh well. 

You wouldn't know if there is a way to interrupt the process between sending the fastboot oem unlock command before it begins wiping userdata? Like forcing a reboot immediately after sending unlock command and getting the 'OK' response? I know it's a long shot and near impossible with most devices. 

None of this would be an issue if there was a way to truly back up app and Config data without root. But more so keeping the Play Store Device Certification intact as i presume once reset it will fail as it detects the newly unlocked bootloader.


----------



## Derfreigeist (Sep 6, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> How to get to the Rescue option.
> The options have changed again
> 
> Boot device in to fastboot mode
> ...

Click to collapse



how do you select fast boot mode in the tool options, I could only manage to download And flash my phone once with this tool but I can't get the tool to recognize my device even if it appears on registered devices and the stock rom downloaded the first time is still there, should I log out and then in? Why I does keep telling me something about  some key thing cannot be read from my device instead?


----------



## sd_shadow (Sep 6, 2021)

Derfreigeist said:


> how do you select fast boot mode in the tool options, I could only manage to download And flash my phone once with this tool but I can't get the tool to recognize my device even if it appears on registered devices and the stock rom downloaded the first time is still there, should I log out and then in? Why I does keep telling me something about  some key thing cannot be read from my device instead?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, if the baseband, or some other parts are missing, lmsa will not work.
What does getvar all say?
Remove the IMEI before posting.

```
fastboot getvar all
```


----------



## Derfreigeist (Sep 6, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Unfortunately, if the baseband, or some other parts are missing, lmsa will not work.
> What does getvar all say?
> Remove the IMEI before posting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, should I type that command on ADB in order for the assistant tool to work again, I'm sorry If didn't understand quite well, I formatted my phone completely in both slots with TWRP before trying to get help from the tool and that's exactly how I did it the first time when it actually recognized my phone, and it worked, what's different this time? And what did you mean by removing the IMEI before posting?


----------



## Derfreigeist (Sep 6, 2021)

Ok I think I understand you now, I'm sorry I didn't before, ill try to come back and show you a picture I just haven't done this procedures before And don't even know how to blurry my IMEI number but I'll try to figure that out, it's just that like I said I the tool worked great the first time and I did the exact same thing (format my phone with TWRP) when LMSA did work, is there something Is there any file I should restore back in my phone, I've got back ups but they're all from when I was on Lineage OS Android 11 so I guess thatd be a different baseband, anyway thanks for helping I try to take a picture with the fast boot getvar all command to show you



sd_shadow said:


> Unfortunately, if the baseband, or some other parts are missing, lmsa will not work.
> What does getvar all say?
> Remove the IMEI before posting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.


----------



## Derfreigeist (Sep 6, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Unfortunately, if the baseband, or some other parts are missing, lmsa will not work.
> What does getvar all say?
> Remove the IMEI before posting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sd_shadow (Sep 6, 2021)

Yeh, the ro.carrier is missing.
You will have to flash with fastboot.exe


----------



## dm29 (Sep 14, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> *Skip Data Wipe*
> 
> There is a way to flash firmware without losing data
> Open LMSA select Flashing/rescue
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I tried to rescue my MOTO G6 without wiping out my data and rescue also got completed but Still My phone doesnot goes beyond Starting Android part and screen freezed to Moto Logo.


----------



## sd_shadow (Sep 14, 2021)

dm29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to rescue my MOTO G6 without wiping out my data and rescue also got completed but Still My phone doesnot goes beyond Starting Android part and screen freezed to Moto Logo.

Click to collapse



Then issue is hardware or your data


----------



## Derfreigeist (Sep 16, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Yeh, the ro.carrier is missing.
> You will have to flash with fadtboot.exe

Click to collapse



thanks! well i allready sorted that out, since i already had the official rom downloaded i did some reseach and came up with this really helpful tool called RSD lite which i ultimately ended up using to easily reflash my moto g7 play stock rom no problem, its funny though after isuccesfully reflashed the device i an adb fastboot getvar all command and it still didnt how anything on ro.carrier but it doesnt matter no cause my moto g is running well as for now on bliss os and TWRP installed, i appreciate the help with this i was a bit overwhelmed by the whole issue, so thanks again


----------



## Derfreigeist (Sep 16, 2021)

dm29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to rescue my MOTO G6 without wiping out my data and rescue also got completed but Still My phone doesnot goes beyond Starting Android part and screen freezed to Moto Logo.

Click to collapse



thanks for the informaion it sure can come at handy and save a ot of time, im using TWRP backups so i guess i just can use restore data infrmation or copy/paste it if i ever want to keep it even with any olther rom installed?


----------



## KevinKraze (Oct 13, 2021)

In the new 5.8 update, anyone not able to sign in with their Lenovo ID?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks @sd_shadow for assembling this thread. I've been spoiled by SDlite with stock images from lolinet on an old Windows 7 workstation with USB 2 ports but that machine is increasingly less reliable and I've had no other options (other than attempting to do things  manually in Linux) ... until now. I may still use the old Win 7 box but in a preliminary test of Rescue and Smart Assistant on a Moto G Power 2020 with known good ADB/fastboot on the attached computer the Moto device was found through the USB connection and what seems to be the latest firmware package was offered. 

Also I found some posts about the update feature which I may (or may not) try at the next security patch, although I typically prefer a clean slate and flash the entire latest version. I'm also curious about the instruction for how to use builds downloaded from lolinet but if the native Rescue and Smart Assistant download gives me the version I need I may not mess with that. In any event, just having this as a secondary option (possibly to become primary) will free me up to start playing with the Moto G Power 2020 and possibly a Moto G7 Power.



KevinKraze said:


> In the new 5.8 update, anyone not able to sign in with their Lenovo ID?

Click to collapse



I never had a previous version so technically not an update but in a new installation of Rescue and Smart Assistant 5.8.0.25 I was able to create an account and log-in through the installation wizard. I had to authenticate the account by accessing a link in email but after that was able to log-into Rescue and Smart Assistant


----------



## KevinKraze (Oct 17, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Thanks @sd_shadow for assembling this thread. I've been spoiled by SDlite with stock images from lolinet on an old Windows 7 workstation with USB 2 ports but that machine is increasingly less reliable and I've had no other options (other than attempting to do things  manually in Linux) ... until now. I may still use the old Win 7 box but in a preliminary test of Rescue and Smart Assistant on a Moto G Power 2020 with known good ADB/fastboot on the attached computer the Moto device was found through the USB connection and what seems to be the latest firmware package was offered.
> 
> Also I found some posts about the update feature which I may (or may not) try at the next security patch, although I typically prefer a clean slate and flash the entire latest version. I'm also curious about the instruction for how to use builds downloaded from lolinet but if the native Rescue and Smart Assistant download gives me the version I need I may not mess with that. In any event, just having this as a secondary option (possibly to become primary) will free me up to start playing with the Moto G Power 2020 and possibly a Moto G7 Power.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They seemed to have fixed it but thanks anyway!


----------



## sd_shadow (Oct 17, 2021)

KevinKraze said:


> They seemed to have fixed it but thanks anyway!

Click to collapse



Could have been a server issue, moto seems to have a lot of those.


----------



## sd_shadow (Oct 17, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm also curious about the instruction for how to use builds downloaded from lolinet...

Click to collapse



You should be able to use the firmware downloaded by LMSA, with RSD Lite.
The flash_file.xml and service_file.xml use the same format as the past firmware.

LMSA just has safeguards to prevent flashing the wrong firmware.
Although there are plenty of reports that LMSA downloaded and flashed the wrong firmware.

Usually, in these cases, it's devices that have some submodels that have 1 sim card and some have 2 sim cards or some other hardware differences.
just verify that it lists the correct sub-model and ro.carrier.


----------



## sd_shadow (Oct 17, 2021)

LMSA is really the only official way moto firmware has ever been available to the public other than a few Developer models.
Before firmware has always been leaked by people that had access to moto servers.


----------



## kelue (Oct 17, 2021)

In all my fiddling with Moto phones, LMSA has never failed to give good firmware. It's primarily where I get it from. The main issue is it only serves up the latest, which is unhelpful if you're trying to avoid a full Android upgrade (like the somewhat problematic Android 11 on the G Power 2020). So I typically just snag some backups from it when I buy a new model and just before a new upgrade is pushed.


----------



## sirpalada (Oct 24, 2021)

I am having a hard time login in to LMSA. There seems to be a problem with the system. Any fix for this?


----------



## sd_shadow (Oct 24, 2021)

sirpalada said:


> I am having a hard time login in to LMSA. There seems to be a problem with the system. Any fix for this?View attachment 5440165

Click to collapse



I think Moto servers were down again.


----------



## sirpalada (Oct 25, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> I think Moto servers were down again.

Click to collapse



It worked after few a hours. Thank you!


----------



## orjanraberg (Jan 4, 2022)

Rescue and Smart Assistant (LMSA) has not worked for me for a couple of days. The login process hangs. I have the latest version 5.9.2.4 that the application forced me to upgrade to. Anyway else with problems?


----------



## orjanraberg (Jan 9, 2022)

orjanraberg said:


> Rescue and Smart Assistant (LMSA) has not worked for me for a couple of days. The login process hangs. I have the latest version 5.9.2.4 that the application forced me to upgrade to. Anyway else with problems?

Click to collapse



I figured out the problem. Rescue and Smart Assistant (RSA/LMSA) tried to execute applications from the AppData folder which I have disabled on my computer. After making an exception for the application it worked.


----------



## orjanraberg (Jan 9, 2022)

I have now managed to update the firmware of my Motorola Moto g50 with the Rescue option. The application told me it failed but the phone is now running the latest firmware from Dec 2021 instead of the old version from May 2021 that the phone said was the latest. I disabled the erase data line in flashfile.xml, maybe that is what caused the error message.


----------



## gewe (Feb 17, 2022)

I am trying to download the firmware for my G100 (XT2125-4). When I click download RSA immediately shows the message "Download failed", without telling me why. I have used RSA to download previous versions of the firmware for this same device.
Does anyone know how I can find the cause of the message, and how to successfully download the firmware?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 17, 2022)

gewe said:


> I am trying to download the firmware for my G100 (XT2125-4). When I click download RSA immediately shows the message "Download failed", without telling me why. I have used RSA to download previous versions of the firmware for this same device.
> Does anyone know how I can find the cause of the message, and how to successfully download the firmware?

Click to collapse



This may not speak to the specific error but the services are kown for having periods where you are unable to login which I experienced today but also some other stuff explained below.

Having configured this on a laptop with a few phones last October then seeing your post I checked it out today and found that the program required an update which was very clumsily executed and the site is having issues logging in, literally every few seconds, today. I've run through it on two computers and tested both of them with three devices. I was ultimately able to get each device connected to each computer and initiate a download but there were a lot of hiccups along the way, described below.

- The previous version and the prompt update behave as if it will allow you to run the old version of the app for  but after you go through a couple of steps the app just closes..

- After the user realizes that they don't have a chance to decline the update and accepts the update,  then a full app uninstall and reinstall is performed without notifying the user as is typical for such installations on PCs.

- When the installation is complete the saved login credentials are no longer present and must be entered again. This is n understandable and relatively minor inconvenience considering the full app uninstall but it would've been more helpful if this along with the full uninstall reinstall were mentioned.

- I think the package name or permissions of the android component changed or the number of required permissions changed because for each phone I had to acknowledge far more permissions than I remember including the devices which had been previously configured.

- The login was very fickle when starting the app or even when changing devices and would work one minute and not the next. This is something which has been reported previously..

In spite of those glitches I was able to get the devices connected and I'm glad I went through the drill because one of my devices is due for a refresh.

[EDIT] additionally the persistence of the survey that is part of the Moto app is bizarre. It won't let you leave the app cleanly even if you tell it you want to respond later and even if you go through all the steps and submit the feedback it will ask on other devices.


----------



## gewe (Feb 18, 2022)

Yesterday the download finally completed. And then the zip was corrupt...
Today I started the app, and it had to update again, and again, and then froze during the update.
Killed process, started again. After a successfull update, I did not have to enter my Lenovo ID again.
But download is staying at 0%.
I will keep trying. Luckily the phone is working better than the RSA app.


----------



## vd8989 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hello, is there any rescue software for update the motorola on mac version? how could I update my Moto with Mac? with which software. Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 22, 2022)

For pre-A/B devices I prefered  on device recovery which allowed for quick full  device backup and restore with no computer and no internet. That being said, this assistant recovery tool is nicely integrated with what seems to be a wide range of devices, and for post-A/B  devices it might be just what I need on those where I rely on app backups rather than full device backups.

My intended usage case is to  refresh the OS on relatively new devices (G7 power, G power 2020, G power 2021) which are out of warranty and will be receiving no more Android version updates but still receive security updates. The devices in this group , are all running Android 10 or 11 stock rooted with Magisk and have same version of the on device Moto Support app.

While checking a moto x4 running an older version of lineage OS I was pleasantly surprised to see that the recovery tool detected the device and pushed the application of the requisite services on the device and then displayed the device details, albeit in a different UI than the newer devices.

My questions are: 

Does the fact that the Moto X4 was detected and services were installed mean that I'll be able to restore the last stock version which had been available? Z? Peregrine? Is there a roster, or just any device which gets detected and receives the installation of services?

A sub-question is, does this utility have any issue with the unlocked bootloaders?


----------



## sd_shadow (Feb 23, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> My questions are:
> 
> Does the fact that the Moto X4 was detected and services were installed mean that I'll be able to restore the last stock version which had been available? Z? Peregrine? Is there a roster, or just any device which gets detected and receives the installation of services?

Click to collapse



LMSA always flashes the newest firmware available on the server it is connected to.
But that may not be what you are asking.
When you say services, the only thing that is installed (I believe) is an app called Mobile Assistant.
Mobile Assistant can be used to back up apps, photos, and other user data., but is not used to flash the firmware.
LMSA will only flash firmware when the device is in bootloader/fastboot mode.


IronTechmonkey said:


> A sub-question is, does this utility have any issue with the unlocked bootloaders?

Click to collapse



In my experience devices with unlocked bootloaders have fewer issues with LMSA.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 23, 2022)

sd_shadow said:


> LMSA always flashes the newest firmware available on the server it is connected to.
> But that may not be what you are asking.
> When you say services, the only thing that is installed (I believe) is an app called Mobile Assistant.
> Mobile Assistant can be used to back up apps, photos, and other user data., but is not used to flash the firmware.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the extra details. I think it'll work for me. I do indeed want to install the latest firmware, and it sounds like I'll be able to do that in order to catch up with the security updates which I cannot apply by OTA and to refresh the older devices where there's no point in having the outdated custom ROM Thanks again!

Oh, and as to "service", yes I meant the installation of that app. I just didn't realize that the older devices are integrated into this and would receive it automatically.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Success throwing most challenging of my devices at RSA:

Moto X4 which had been running LOS 16 or 17 and which had been problematic to initially configure. This particular device is the only one that I could not access even with RSD, and the boot loader screen indicated baseband is unknown even though it responded to fastboot commands.  That paints a picture of a device where something happened to the baseband while LOS was being flashed. Consistent with that, while restoring the device with RSA, at the fastboot part there was an error where RSA said it could not see the device even though it seen from my typical fastboot folders The error occurred on two different computers but finally on one of the computers the flashing process proceeded. I never figured out exactly what the issue was however after a successful recovery and flash the baseband is now listed so it may not happen again.

Regarding ROM build version and root:, the version available through RSI was newer by 1 increment than the one from lollinet.  After successful flash and recovery via RSA I used the boot.img file from the RSA download directory for that newer build for root. 

The next device is a Moto Peregrine which can no longer connect to T-Mobile US prepaid service. The stock OS may be older by  or 2 Android version than LOS was, but it will probably play nicer with the mobile network, especially regarding the provider related apps and services which get pushed through play store now more than in the past. I’m hoping that stock followed by those updates that are available might get this device back on mobile data. That being said, a first test on the most challenging device such as that x4 rarely goes that well so I might enjoy that for a few days before moving onto the next one… Or might get impatient and do it within hours. Who knows? In any event. Thanks again!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2022)

Mini rant: Having to decide which device to work on is a nice problem to have but the RSA app logs you out after some short period time seemingly apart from the "remember me" setting". It's been less than a week since I prepared 2 computers for work on any of a few devices, making sure the RSA app was logged in and that all the devices responded to adb and fastboot,...... then 3 days later when I need it to work as previously tested  I''m fumbling for a password because the account as entirely logged out for all computers. Not only is that a momentum breaker but it instills doubt as to why that occurred and effectively ended the project (updating 1 or 2 devices) for the night. It may seem on the edge of superstition but it's not. For workstation/device building or recovery getting off to a steady and consistent start each time is important, especially for assessing any deviation in the expected process. Tomorrow I should be less cranky and the login should still be remembered..


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 14, 2022)

The restoration of several devices coming from a mix of stock and LOS to stock Android 8, 9, 10, and 11 has gone well. Here are some observations, in particular about a few of the quirks where the PC program seems to get ahead of the android device and a few other things.

1) The login resetting itself is a minor inconvenience but in some cases the delay of entering credentials is overtaken by the need to accommodate permission prompts in Android; consequently a connection problem may be erroneously reported. 

2) The more challenging devices have been ones which have recently  been restored because they require updates to a variety of things before the RSA connection can work. A currently updated custom ROM seems easier perhaps because it has most of the requisite pieces in place.

3) Upon first connecting a freshly restored device it seems like the following must occur (not necessarily in this order): 
- Installation of Google services (remaining from initial config and or specific to RSA). 
- Installation of the Device Help android app. 
- Android OS permissions (multiple)for Device Help app 
- Android Device Help connection permission (runs at every connection). 

Depending on how fast and up to date the device is this may be where the PC program seems to not wait for the Android device to prepare itself. If the PC program is smart enough to reconnect when the Android device is ready it does not indicate such, so I close the program and reopen it at such points.

4) For one particular device, Moto G7 power (Ocean), RSA found a slightly newer OS version that is one security update newer than the last one receives via OTA or available through lolinet. It is worth checking what RSA finds even if you think you’ve got the newest stock.

5) Moto is collecting a good bit of information through this utility. I did not audit the activity but this does seem evident from the number of warnings. That is their prerogative and does not bother me personally but for situations where privacy is mission-critical I would use a manual procedure. Also as a matter of course I do not select the option to register the device because it’s clear from the other required prompts that Motorola knows more about the devices after your use this than before anyhow.

6) For one device which is still receiving OTA security updates, Moto G power 2020 (Sofia), a new official security update was released a few days after I had restored that device with the previous version which incidentally offered a chance to see how long between OTA rollout and availability of update via RSA - the update was available via RSA within 1-2 days after OTA.


----------



## Shuton (Apr 2, 2022)

sd_shadow said:


> *Skip Data Wipe*
> 
> There is a way to flash firmware without losing data
> Open LMSA select Flashing/rescue
> ...

Click to collapse



Has anyone had success or failure with this method lately? I want to give this a shot but I am worried about losing my data that I really need so I thought to hear from other experiences before I take my chance on this.


----------



## stealthrt (Apr 27, 2022)

Anyone know if this program can *downgrade* to a *lower android version*? I have all the stock firmware for my tablet so it’s the official images.

Some type of key combo to open a dialog box to manually select a firmware image possibly? Perhaps letting it download the latest firmware then go into the directory that it places it with and switch it out for the lower stock firmware?


----------



## sd_shadow (Apr 27, 2022)

stealthrt said:


> Anyone know if this program can *downgrade* to a *lower android version*? I have all the stock firmware for my tablet so it’s the official images.
> 
> Some type of key combo to open a dialog box to manually select a firmware image possibly? Perhaps letting it download the latest firmware then go into the directory that it places it with the lower stock firmware?

Click to collapse



Sure it can work, if the bootloader is unlocked.
Edit: not recommended though


----------



## harryspar (May 10, 2022)

I'm trying to run RSA for my Moto G Play 2021 and get this message:






I don't actually need to rescue the device, I just need the boot.img for magisk patching because the firmware version is so new that it's not in lolinet (GUAMNA_METROPCS_11_RZAS31.Q2-146-14-9)


----------



## sd_shadow (May 10, 2022)

harryspar said:


> I'm trying to run RSA for my Moto G Play 2021 and get this message:
> 
> View attachment 5610601
> 
> I don't actually need to rescue the device, I just need the boot.img for magisk patching because the firmware version is so new that it's not in lolinet (GUAMNA_METROPCS_11_RZAS31.Q2-146-14-9)

Click to collapse



You will need to downgrade or wait till new firmware is available


----------



## stoag (May 28, 2022)

smud61e said:


> I would be grateful if someone could look at the pic and tell me if i have all the required things in place if I need to go ahead with the flash or do I run the file before I copy the rom in. Does it matter what .bat file from the converter is named and would I connect the phone and click on that file to start the process ,do i need any usb drivers and if so from where. and should i also have deleted  *fastboot erase ddr as well as user data?*
> Thanks again for any helpView attachment 5380897

Click to collapse



You don't need some fancy converter to make the batch file. All the information you need is already in the flashfile.xml file. Just make a copy of it, rename the copy to something.bat, doesn't matter what it starts with, I made mine restore.bat. Then fix the syntax. The bat file should start where the xml file lists the "steps".
In my flashfile the first step is <step operation="getvar" var="max-sparse-size"/>. So I edit that line to say _fastboot (operation) (var)_ and delete everything above it. 

fastboot getvar max-sparse-size
Then there's some listed with MD5, filename, operation and partition. Those should be edited to say, _fastboot (operation) (partition) (filename)_.

For example,
    <step MD5="317e6feb759571d91ab4889094c0f0f0" filename="_bootloader.img_" operation="_flash_" partition="_bootloader_"/> becomes
*fastboot* flash bootloader bootloader.img

Another example is 
    <step MD5="7a79510c418dd6e49684bea5949f8bf0" filename="_BTFM.bin_" operation="_flash_" partition="_bluetooth_"/> becomes
*fastboot *flash bluetooth BTFM.bin

Same goes for any erase operations.
<step operation="erase" partition="carrier"/> becomes fastboot (operation) (partition)
fastboot erase carrier

You only have to skip erasing userdata to save it. The information in the ddr partition doesn't have to be skipped. 

You can get usb drivers for just about any device on this page, https://www.xda-developers.com/download-android-usb-drivers/#download. 

If you don't already have fastboot go here https://www.xda-developers.com/install-adb-windows-macos-linux/ and just make sure both the zip from Motorola and the fastboot.exe files are in the same place, if not added to your $PATH environment variable. 

I see a batch file existing in your screenshot. That file, as well as the fastboot files you have will all need to be in the same directory as your .xml file, assuming that you haven't added that folder to your $PATH. 

Lastly, seriously... all the information you need is here already. Instead of being a big chicken, do the research and then complete the task. You shouldn't expect other people to do it for you. 

Wow... I just realized this post is really old. ...meh... screw it, I'm posting anyway.


----------



## stoag (May 28, 2022)

harryspar said:


> I'm trying to run RSA for my Moto G Play 2021 and get this message:
> 
> View attachment 5610601
> 
> I don't actually need to rescue the device, I just need the boot.img for magisk patching because the firmware version is so new that it's not in lolinet (GUAMNA_METROPCS_11_RZAS31.Q2-146-14-9)

Click to collapse



There's a working copy of TWRP for the Moto G Play 2021. Just use that to dd a copy of the boot.img .. ?


----------



## brokenn8 (Jul 1, 2022)

Hi I have a moto g power 2022 edition and I was trying to generate the rom file inside of the downloads firmware but instead I just get 3 other files which all seem pretty useless. The files in my downloads folder for LMSA are download_resource, downloaded_resources, and speed. I have put my phone into fastboot multiple times and then connected to my pc and downloaded the corresponding software but nothing ever works. Could it be because the device is on the latest firmware at android 11?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 1, 2022)

brokenn8 said:


> Hi I have a moto g power 2022 edition and I was trying to generate the rom file inside of the downloads firmware but instead I just get 3 other files which all seem pretty useless. The files in my downloads folder for LMSA are download_resource, downloaded_resources, and speed. I have put my phone into fastboot multiple times and then connected to my pc and downloaded the corresponding software but nothing ever works. Could it be because the device is on the latest firmware at android 11?

Click to collapse



Firstly, I've got three consecutive years of the Moto G power on my desk, G7 2019 (Ocean), 2020 (Sofia), 2021 (Borneo), and having seen photographs of the 2022 model which you mention it is obvious that Motorola is moving the camera around for no reason whatsoever except to force obsolescence of the previous model. There is no justification for them moving it from corner to center once every model version. Okay with that rant concluded, onward to RSA.

You may not be looking in the correct place as the file names you mention are not part of any ROM but rather by implication of the file names would seem to be part of RSA app settings. On Windows 10 the default download directory should be *C:\ProgramData\RSA\Download\RomFiles\[device model and build number]* and in the case of the 3 aforementioned devices the respective device folders each contain 25-32 files about half of which are large archives of data and about half of which are free standing (such as boot.img - if after restoring a device I want to root it I'll use that boot.img file). If you get a successful download then before proceeding to the restoration you should be able to see the path to the file in the RSA UI.

IIRC a good connection to an identified device is required to perform the download for said device but the fact that you are running android 11 should not be an issue. I've used RSA to download and restore stock on all 3 of the referenced devices on running Android 10 and or Android 11.


----------



## Teiji (Jul 12, 2022)

I have a Motorola G Power 2021 (Android 11) with Android June security update. Is it possible to flash it with May security update?

The June security update broke my SIM functionality, rendering the phone useless as a phone ("Invalid SIM card" error, can't call/text/modile data).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 13, 2022)

Teiji said:


> I have a Motorola G Power 2021 (Android 11) with Android June security update. Is it possible to flash it with May security update?
> 
> The June security update broke my SIM functionality, rendering the phone useless as a phone ("Invalid SIM card" error, can't call/text/modile data).

Click to collapse



2 days ago the same update was applied to my Moto G power 2021 (Borneo) with no problems. Unless you have a very solid reason to think the cause of the problem is the update you could be asking for more trouble by trying to downgrade. I suggest doing a full recovery with the latest build. Even if a failed or interrupted update caused the problem that would get fixed by a full recovery to the newest version.


----------



## Teiji (Jul 13, 2022)

Thanks. Don't know why my phone was fked after that update. I did several factory resets from Settings but still the same error. Is full recovery with LMSA a better clean installation than the factory reset from Settings?


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 13, 2022)

Teiji said:


> Thanks. Don't know why my phone was fked after that update. I did several factory resets from Settings but still the same error. Is full recovery with LMSA a better clean installation than the factory reset from Settings?

Click to collapse



Factory reset and flashing firmware are two very different things.
If the firmware didn’t flash correctly factory reset cannot fix that.
Factory reset just resets settings and wipes user data.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 13, 2022)

Teiji said:


> Thanks. Don't know why my phone was fked after that update. I did several factory resets from Settings but still the same error. Is full recovery with LMSA a better clean installation than the factory reset from Settings?

Click to collapse



Echoing what  @sd_shadow said, and including an example from my own experience. The Moto RSA tool will restore the entire device (except for state of boot loader) including partitions and other things that may persist through flashing and restoring custom (Lineage) and stock images and when "resetting" device. On one device which functioned fine but reported an odd modem version in bootloader screen and occasionally had fastboot problems, those problem persisted through some flashing until doing a full RSA. If you do have some need to use an older Android version, it is often recommended and sometimes required to recover to latest stock anyhow.


----------



## Teiji (Jul 13, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Echoing what  @sd_shadow said, and including an example from my own experience. The Moto RSA tool will restore the entire device (except for state of boot loader) including partitions and other things that may persist through flashing and restoring custom (Lineage) and stock images and when "resetting" device. One one device which functioned fine but reported an odd modem version in bootloader screen and occasionly had fastboot problems, those problem pesisted through some flashing until doing a full RSA. If you do have some need to use an older Android version, it is often recommended and sometimes required to recover to latest stock anyhow.

Click to collapse



Thank you both. When you say RSA, do you mean LMSA: Lenovo's Motorola Smart Assistant? Or is that a different program? Just trying to understand so I don't screw up because I'm a noob when it comes to these things lol.


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 13, 2022)

Teiji said:


> Thank you both. When you say RSA, do you mean LMSA: Lenovo's Motorola Smart Assistant? Or is that a different program? Just trying to understand so I don't screw up because I'm a noob when it comes to these things lol.

Click to collapse



LMSA is the old name for RSA
It’s just a rebranding of same program, lmsa is still used for parts of the program.


----------



## Teiji (Jul 14, 2022)

I did an RSA and it successfully flashed the latest firmware for my Motorola G Power 2021. But I'm still having "Invalid SIM card" issues. I bought this phone unlocked on ebay. And initially it works with my Tello SIM, but after Android June security update, it seems something trigger it to relock (my guess). I'm seeing "Boost" in the carrier part in RSA (pic). I'm also noticing a My Boost app on the phone even after the RSA rescue flashed.

Can anyone with a Motorola G Power 2021 Unlocked confirm what should the carrier part say?


----------



## sd_shadow (Jul 14, 2022)

Teiji said:


> I did an RSA and it successfully flashed the latest firmware for my Motorola G Power 2021. But I'm still having "Invalid SIM card" issues. I bought this phone unlocked on ebay. And initially it works with my Tello SIM, but after Android June security update, it seems something trigger it to relock (my guess). I'm seeing "Boost" in the carrier part in RSA (pic). I'm also noticing a My Boost app on the phone even after the RSA rescue flashed.
> 
> Can anyone with a Motorola G Power 2021 Unlocked confirm what should the carrier part say?

Click to collapse



I’m guessing that someone carrier unlocked it using unofficial methods, and the update flashed over those changes.
No fixing that unless you have the special tools need the change those settings again.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 14, 2022)

Teiji said:


> I did an RSA and it successfully flashed the latest firmware for my Motorola G Power 2021. But I'm still having "Invalid SIM card" issues. I bought this phone unlocked on ebay. And initially it works with my Tello SIM, but after Android June security update, it seems something trigger it to relock (my guess). I'm seeing "Boost" in the carrier part in RSA (pic). I'm also noticing a My Boost app on the phone even after the RSA rescue flashed.
> 
> Can anyone with a Motorola G Power 2021 Unlocked confirm what should the carrier part say?

Click to collapse





sd_shadow said:


> I’m guessing that someone carrier unlocked it using unofficial methods, and the update flashed over those changes.
> No fixing that unless you have the special tools need the change those settings again.

Click to collapse



To the previously made point about carrier unlock: My Moto G Power 2021 which was purchased officially, new and carrier unlocked (and which still has bootoader locked and is receiving updates OTA) reports no carrier in LMSA/RSA with or without SIM (t-mobile US prepaid). Similarly, a Moto G Power 2020 and Moto G7 Power of similar origins (officially carrier unlocked at point of sale) and with same SIMs reports no carrier in LMSA/RSA.


----------



## Teiji (Jul 14, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> To the previously made point about carrier unlock: My Moto G Power 2021 which was purchased officially, new and carrier unlocked (and which still has bootoader locked and is receiving updates OTA) reports no carrier in LMSA/RSA with or without SIM (t-mobile US prepaid). Similarly, a Moto G Power 2020 and Moto G7 Power of similar origins (officially carrier unlocked at point of sale) and with same SIMs reports no carrier in LMSA/RSA.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the confirmation. Can you please share an image of the Motorola G Power 2021 on the Rescue screen of RSA (with IMEI and SERIAL censored of course). I'm trying to gather proofs for a Paypal case against the seller.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 15, 2022)

Teiji said:


> Thank you for the confirmation. Can you please share an image of the Motorola G Power 2021 on the Rescue screen of RSA (with IMEI and SERIAL censored of course). I'm trying to gather proofs for a Paypal case against the seller.

Click to collapse



I don't think a screenshot from me is worth much to supporting your case since it  represents a ubiquitous default - that for an officially carrier  unlocked phone there should be no provider listed. On the other hand, the screenshot of your device on which the anomaly is represented is significant because it shows that a device which claims to be carrier unlocked still has an association with a carrier. That along with the other details you provided seem like enough to prove your case. Good luck.

If you don't get anywhere with the seller, there are ways to install older stock versions or custom roms which might, or might not, work around the issue.


----------



## Teiji (Jul 15, 2022)

I lost. Paypal said cause I already used the phone fine (before it got lock). Don't wanna go into too much details because it's all in the past now and stressing me out.

I guess I can buy a Boost SIM and see if it works. Then sell it as a locked Boost phone at a lost. Or any other suggestions?


----------



## G.S.T (Jul 16, 2022)

I have a lenovo tab m8 3rd gen (TB-8506F) MTK. The device is unlocked and magisk rooted. When i try to apply a system update using instructions from magisk website, its showing ota failed.
Tried with complete magisk uninstallation and still system update is failing. 
Updating manually using normal SP flash tool seems to not work when flashing due to some authentication error. The Flash tool zip that's downloaded by LMSA is password protected.
I don't want to erase userdata when doing rescue with LMSA. Any solutions?


----------



## amansas (Jul 17, 2022)

Hello. I had a rooted Lenovo Tab M10 where I deleted some system apps without knowing their function. I'll be more careful, I promise. Tab is stuck in a bootloop. Logo flashes and device shuts off, then repeat. It doesn't respond to any hardware buttons. I plugged it into my Computer and ran RSA. The rescue got upto 68% before Fail message pops up. Everytime, the QCom port is detected and flashing is in progress, before it fails for some reason.

Help, please. I have the log files of RSA, but they're encrypted so I don't know how to study them.


----------



## torresfernando9 (Aug 8, 2022)

bt20


sd_shadow said:


> See my reply here.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82114979&postcount=4
> 
> Sent from my ali using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



me explicas como lo solucionaste no me toma en bank flash

*Mod translation: * explain to me how you solved it does not take me in bank flash


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 8, 2022)

torresfernando9 said:


> bt20
> 
> me explicas como lo solucionaste no me toma en bank flash
> 
> *Mod translation: * explain to me how you solved it does not take me in bank flash

Click to collapse



What does getvar all say? remove imei before posting.

```
fastboot getvar all
```


----------



## Sadako8888 (Sep 7, 2022)

I installed Lineage to my Moto Z Play, but due to compatibility problems with apps, I went back to the stock Rom through Rescue and Smart Assistant and the phone lasted 1 day and then it bricked. 
Rescue and Smart Assistant sometimes recognizes the phone when I plug it in via USB and tries to recover it, but when the process is finished, nothing happens. Any advice to solve it? Thank you


----------



## jay2the1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Does anyone else have trouble installing the RSA tool? When I double click the exe to install the standard 'Windows security popup' shows which I click "yes" to and then nothing happens no matter how long I wait and nothing in Task Manager

Are there any quirks that this program needs such as a specific C++ Redistributable or .NET version or something?
Last time (late 2021) I tried to install RSA the same thing happened but I've reinstalled the operating system since then so this is essentially a clean Windows install it's failing to install on

Any help would be much appreciated

Update: I've just extracted the Rescue_and_Smart_Assistant_v6.3.2.12_setup.exe to a folder using 7-zip and manually launching the Rescue and Smart Assistant.exe does now launch and open, I assume there would be no issues using the program in this way as a portable application and not "installing" it?

Update 2: It worked using it from an extracted folder, however at first it would detect the phone while turned on but not while it was in Fastboot, I had to install the Motorola_Mobile_Drivers_64bit from Motorola and then it fully worked and Rescued successfully, the process was quick and easy once I had the right drivers 

The phone was a Motorola One Action


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 10, 2022)

jay2the1 said:


> Does anyone else have trouble installing the RSA tool? When I double click the exe to install the standard 'Windows security popup' shows which I click "yes" to and then nothing happens no matter how long I wait and nothing in Task Manager
> 
> Are there any quirks that this program needs such as a specific C++ Redistributable or .NET version or something?
> Last time (late 2021) I tried to install RSA the same thing happened but I've reinstalled the operating system since then so this is essentially a clean Windows install it's failing to install on
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for doubling back to share the details of your experience. FWIW, IMO the RSA app is poorly designed regarding a consistent user experience even though it is effective  when configured. It requires Internet connection at various points which the user may not know and quickly forgets the login and requires program updates. Unless frequently used, any time you return to use it there may such hiccups with updates and log-ins. That being said, this does not seem to have been the issue in your case which seems to have been the fastboot drivers. On that point I had a similar experience with a Moto X4 (Payton). I could not access that device via fastboot and there was an odd value in one of the descriptions of base-band or modem. RSA was able to see the device but not work with it... until I updated Moto drivers. I did not have such problems with other devices in fastboot or RSA but that X4 was the first A/B device on which I flashed a custom ROM and I probably messed something up, hence the need to restore it which to your point went smoothly once everything was lined up.


----------



## Isbra (Dec 17, 2022)

Hi everyone! Sticking to RSA topic, I needed to flash stock my XT2113-3 because of a bootloop and everything worked fine, but when the phone reboots it is still stuck on bootloop. What could it be? I also tried fastboot but maybe it's not the right thread to talk about that.

getvar here, maybe it helps.

(bootloader) kernel: uefi
(bootloader) version-bootloader: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-45a34bc590e-221115
(bootloader) product: kiev
(bootloader) board: kiev
(bootloader) secure: yes
(bootloader) hwrev: PVT
(bootloader) radio: ROW
(bootloader) storage-type: UFS
(bootloader) emmc: N/A
(bootloader) ufs: 128GB SAMSUNG KM2V8001CM-B707 FV=1500 WB=16777216
(bootloader) ram: 6GB SAMSUNG LP4x DIE=16Gb M5-M8=01 07 01 10
(bootloader) cpu: SM_BITRA_H 1.0
(bootloader) serialno: ZY22BFMSHS
(bootloader) cid: 0x0032
(bootloader) channelid: 0x00
(bootloader) uid: F316FBCC
(bootloader) token: inactive
(bootloader) securestate: flashing_unlocked
(bootloader) factory-modes: disabled
(bootloader) verity-state: enforcing (0)
(bootloader) iswarrantyvoid: yes
(bootloader) max-download-size: 805306368
(bootloader) reason: Volume down key pressed
(bootloader) imei: 
(bootloader) imei2: 
(bootloader) meid: 
(bootloader) date: 11-24-2020
(bootloader) sku: XT2113-3
(bootloader) carrier_sku: XT2113-3
(bootloader) battid: SB18C85232
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 4062
(bootloader) iccid: 
(bootloader) cust_md5: 
(bootloader) max-sparse-size: 268435456
(bootloader) poweroffalarm: 0
(bootloader) ro.carrier: timit
(bootloader) ro.build.fingerprint[0]: motorola/kiev_retaile/kiev:11/RZKS
(bootloader) ro.build.fingerprint[1]: 31.Q3-25-15-11/feee1:user/release-
(bootloader) ro.build.fingerprint[2]: keys
(bootloader) ro.build.version.qcom: LA.UM.9.12.r1-11500-SMxx50.0
(bootloader) version-baseband[0]: M7225_HI251_22.578.01.39R KIEV_ROWDSDS
(bootloader) version-baseband[1]: _CUST
(bootloader) kernel.version[0]: Linux version 4.19.157-perf+ ([email protected]
(bootloader) kernel.version[1]: roid-build) (clang version 10.0.7 for An
(bootloader) kernel.version[2]: droid NDK, GNU ld (binutils-2.27-bd24d23
(bootloader) kernel.version[3]: f) 2.27.0.20170315) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue N
(bootloader) kernel.version[4]: ov 15 13:30:36 CST 2022
(bootloader) git:xbl: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-93822280-221115
(bootloader) git:xbl_config: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-93822280-221115
(bootloader) git:abl: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-45a34bc590e-221115
(bootloader) git:aop: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-f135681-221115
(bootloader) git:tz: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-167e1fef-221115
(bootloader) git:hyp: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-167e1fef-221115
(bootloader) git:devcfg: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-167e1fef-221115
(bootloader) git:keymaster: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-775ecfe-221115
(bootloader) git:storsec: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-775ecfe-221115
(bootloader) git:uefisecapp: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-775ecfe-221115
(bootloader) gitrov: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-167e1fef-221115
(bootloader) git:qupfw: MBM-3.0-kiev_retail-7a60101-221115
(bootloader) frp-state: no protection (77)
(bootloader) current-slot: a
(bootloader) running-bl-slot: _b/_b
(bootloader) running-boot-lun: 2
(bootloader) slot-count: 2
(bootloader) slot-successful:_a: no
(bootloader) slot-successful:_b: no
(bootloader) slot-unbootable:_a: no
(bootloader) slot-unbootable:_b: no
(bootloader) slot-retry-count:_a: 7
(bootloader) slot-retry-count:_b: 2
(bootloader) logical-block-size: 0x1000
(bootloader) erase-block-size: 0x1000
(bootloader) is-userspace: no
(bootloader) pcb-part-no: SB28C86666
(bootloader) primary-display: tm_ft8756_666_1080x2300_vid
(bootloader) secondary-display: 
all: listed above


----------



## XceS01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Got a problem, my Lenovo Tab 2 A10-30 (Tab2-X30F) is dead, and the rescue Apps aren't working.
A) Had malware, loaded Stock Rom using QFIL
     Tried to update to a LineageOS with a newer Android version
     Accidentally marked to wipe the system, so no longer have an OS.
     Booted into TWRP, opened terminal and executed "REBOOT EDL"
     Tried to push another Stock Rom with QFIL, but this resulted in Errors.
     Then tried moving on to the Lenovo Rescue App.
B) The Lenovo "Rescue and Smart Assistant" asks for a serial number, and then just poops out an error "Device not Supported"
C) Attempting older versions of the software, like "Lenovo_Moto_Smart_Assistant_v4.5.0.14" force an update to "Rescue and Smart Assistant"
    This older App might work, but it instantly pops up a windows "Update to new Version", if you cancel the app closes (aka this app is now worthless because it FORCES to update to newer software that doesn't work)

So, the device was stuck in EDL mode last night, just black screen, but QFIL found the port but failed to push Stock Rom.
This morning tried to continue to salvage the device, assuming it is still in EDL mode, however:
- Just black screen
- Holding the Power Butten +20secs no longer does anything
- It should be fully charged
- QFIL no longer detects it

So I have a dead device that is unresponsive and Rescue software that doesn't want to support it.
Can anyone provide some Help ?

*Update*: I did once boot it with VolumeDown+Power, and it booted into some Chinese menu.
The "Rescue and Smart Assistant" does have a note on the bottom of the Serial Entry window stating "Tablets sold in Chinese mainland is not supported currently". Still doesn't excuse older software to forcibly update.
Perhaps this is a device that was made for China, loaded with an english OS en sold in the UK ? Just guessing.
It was bought in the UK though. All text on it is in english.

*Another Update*, after Re-plugging the device cable for the 17th time, it suddenly popped up again in QFIL [!?] (So it is still in EDS mode, but won't reboot or do anything)
Tried another Stock Rom push (exactly the same as I tried 3 times yesterday, before heading to bed), and this time it didn't error and successfully pushed the Stock Rom ! Rebooted into OS, no longer dead. (What the .. ? Consistency -5)

*Final Update: *I got the Stock Rom loaded using QFIL, but am unable to use Google Play store, due to a problem with Google Services. This is probably because I am unable to load the GApps after Installation.
The TWRP privided does not seem to work properly for the "Tab2-X30F", It cannot access/edit any of the folders. I tried a "Fix Permissions", but literally anything i try on TWRP just errors. It doesn't seem to be able to access or modify the internal memory or the SD Card. All guides for this device seem to provide the same recovery.img, all are the same TWRP, all experience the same issues: Any action errors out into lack of file access


----------



## sd_shadow (Dec 18, 2022)

Isbra said:


> Hi everyone! Sticking to RSA topic, I needed to flash stock my XT2113-3 because of a bootloop and everything worked fine, but when the phone reboots it is still stuck on bootloop. What could it be? I also tried fastboot but maybe it's not the right thread to talk about that.
> 
> getvar here, maybe it helps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Troubleshooting


----------



## sd_shadow (Dec 18, 2022)

XceS01 said:


> Got a problem, my Lenovo Tab 2 A10-30 (Tab2-X30F) is dead, and the rescue Apps aren't working.
> A) Had malware, loaded Stock Rom using QFIL
> Tried to update to a LineageOS with a newer Android version
> Accidentally marked to wipe the system, so no longer have an OS.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have much experience with  Lenovo devices.
With Moto devices, a USB cable that works fine with other devices can still cause issues with LMSA/flashing, as with USB ports and PCs.


----------



## rotorline (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm trying to load an A12 firmware https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmwar...ubsidy-DEFAULT_regulatory-DEFAULT_CFC.xml.zip on my Moto G Stylus which someone has done previously. And he thought he's done it with  the RSA tool.
Just downloaded G Pro A12, placed it in the correct folder, but the assistant won't let me install it. It insists on downloading the last A10 file. Any way to force it to to use the zip file for A12?


----------



## sd_shadow (Dec 30, 2022)

rotorline said:


> I'm trying to load an A12 firmware https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmwar...ubsidy-DEFAULT_regulatory-DEFAULT_CFC.xml.zip on my Moto G Stylus which someone has done previously. And he thought he's done it with  the RSA tool.
> Just downloaded G Pro A12, placed it in the correct folder, but the assistant won't let me install it. It insists on downloading the last A10 file. Any way to force it to to use the zip file for A12?

Click to collapse



Yes, the folder must be renamed to the same as newest available


----------



## rotorline (Dec 30, 2022)

Thanks for the reply. This thread has been a amazing resource for anyone unsure about the functions of  Rescue and Smart Assistant.
The firmware that RSA downloads as the latest is: SOFIAP_RETAIL_RPRS31.Q1_56_9_15_subsidy_DEFAULT_regulatory_DEFAULT_CFC.xml
The firmware that I downloaded to try and update to is: SOFIAP_RETAIL_12_S0PRS32.44-11-19-9_subsidy-DEFAULT_regulatory-DEFAULT_CFC.xml.zip
So I should just change my downloaded file to exactly the same as the RSA firmware? I'm asking because of the difference in file extensions.   i.e .  .xml and .zip
The only difference I see in the files is a Local Disk shortcut file in the RSA file.


----------



## rotorline (Dec 30, 2022)

I see that there's a folder in c:\ProgramData\RSA\Download\Moto G Pro\RomFiles\ named for the RSA download.
Should I delete the files in that folder and extract the downloaded .zip into it?
Just trying to make sure this is the correct spot to have the replacement firmware placed for RSA to see it.


----------



## rotorline (Dec 30, 2022)

I went ahead and deleted all files in the RSA folder and unzipped the other firmware into it.
Ran the rescue function in RSA and I now have a Moto G Stylus with Android 12!


----------



## Pintoslp (Jan 7, 2023)

sd_shadow said:


> *Rescue and Smart Assistant*
> LMSA: Lenovo's Motorola Smart Assistant (PC)
> For Lenovo and Motorola Devices Only​
> Rescue and Smart Assistant (LMSA) is an official tool installs on PC. Can help to manage smart device (include all Lenovo android phone, MOTO phone, Lenovo tablet ) data, flash smart device software, and more Lenovo support functions.​​Note: Most Devices Released in 2014 and Newer should be compatible. - 28 July 2021​
> ...

Click to collapse



I cannot change fb mode set, I cannot enter in recovery and boot loader is locker. Can I recovery my phone this way?


----------



## sd_shadow (Jan 7, 2023)

Pintoslp said:


> I cannot change fb mode set, I cannot enter in recovery and boot loader is locker. Can I recovery my phone this way?

Click to collapse



In most cases, yes


----------



## Pintoslp (Jan 7, 2023)

sd_shadow said:


> In most cases, yes

Click to collapse



How?


----------

